# Cordless or Pnuematic?



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Small Senco compressor and 1/4" cord and I'm changing guns instead of nails. I like my Paslode but I have room for the small compressor.
I use my big compressor for an anchor.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bone Saw said:


> that prebrena setup is pretty sweet, what are thoes charged to??? 3000 psi??? yearly dot inspections to get filled???, I'd be afraid to drop the damn thing, sweet setup though. have a ****load of dive crap from my comm diving days, might set up a 10cu' bailout bottle and miller harness and HP/LP regulator for hanger nailing operations


 
I think the little tanks do 4300 psi.

It is a cool concept, because you can use the guns either way.

You can charge your own bottles with their dedicated compressor just for that.

It is not a cheap set up but, they have a full line of guns that will run off of those. I think they are almost indestructable.

I know it is an awkward site but, that is what happens when they translate a German site into english.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> http://www.prebena.com/Home/?Language=EN


Looks good, and probably not much heavier than a Paslode. But I couldn't find any numbers on how quickly you need a new bottle?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Here you go-
http://www.prebena.de/filme/pkt_eng_wmv.htm


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

The video doesn't say how long a bottle lasts. I also wonder how available 20 degree nails are at the various suppliers in the US.

Don't get me wrong--I think the whole thing is a great concept. :thumbsup:


----------



## Paramount Contr (Jul 12, 2008)

I have just bought a paslode and haven't been able to use it yet, but been mostly air


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> The video doesn't say how long a bottle lasts. I also wonder how available 20 degree nails are at the various suppliers in the US.
> 
> Don't get me wrong--I think the whole thing is a great concept. :thumbsup:


 
I think it is like 3000 shots or something. I will have to dig out my catalouge. There is a sales rep close to me. Like I said, sometimes things can get lost in translation when the orginal website is German.

If I was a big time roofing outfit, I would buy it just for the roof nailers. Could you imagine no more hoses to 
step on?
http://www.brianstoolsales.com/products/products.htm

Here is one guy that carries thier stuff.


----------



## Mike772 (May 16, 2005)

I like both my Impulse framer and my air framer. I don't think I could choose just one. 

This time of year (cold) I have no choice but to use the air framer outside. I have trouble with the gas cartridges. I have to keep swapping them out with warmer ones, a real pita. 

To be fair, the air guns were giving me fits this last week. Temps were around 5º and the guns were freezing up. The antifreeze started to get thick too, therefore not helping that much. This next week is a wash, they are forecasting the daytime high temps to be below zero. No gun works in that weather. (Of course people don't get alot done in that weather either, and we won't even begin to discuss the power cords and extension cords...)

Indoors or weather other than winter, I like both guns. It really depends what I am doing and where on the house I am doing it. Setting floor trusses, impuse gun. Framing walls on the deck, air gun. Framing up in the roof trusses, impuse gun.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Max Tools makes a butane powered full round head cordless framer. I have a Paslode Impulse but I would have to buy their custom made round drive, clipped head nails. It would be a special order.

I like a light weight hose and a "real" gun...never any problems.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i prefer air to a cordless. i mainly use finish guns right now as most of the framing i do right now is with screws.

i own a paslode light line and a porter cable 18g, and the company has a few generic brand guns which dont work as well as mine. but they also have a dewalt 16 ga cordless and a 18g senco cordless. ive found the air guns have more mmmph and dont make as big a hole in trim. not only that the dewalts jam up more than any other brand ive used


----------



## ribuilder (Jan 10, 2009)

good deal...we all seem to be working with the same ideas. Air if you need it, screw it if you dont! Who wants to drag, carry, wrestle huge compressors around anyway!:no:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> http://www.prebena.com/Home/?Language=EN
> 
> Serioulsy, check this stuff out if you want to go completely hose less.


Wow am I converting the Euros correctly? $4000 for the compressor to fill the cylinders? $700 for 2 spare cylinders and almost $1000 for a gun?

Does anybody actually have these?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike your coversions are close but, just like alot of tools and products I buy that orginate in Europe, we end up paying quite a bit less for it than the standard conversion.

I cant really explain why though.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah, I hope so! I'd love to know your secret methods cause I'm not investing over 7 thousand dollars for a nailer, not to mention flying it to Germany personally to get it repaired. :laughing:

Is there no USA distributer for these? I like the concept but no way in hell would get involved with them at these prices and this scenario with no local repair or warranty.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.brianstoolsales.com/products/products.htm

I know he is, I am not sure who else is at this point, I am still trying to find the catalouge.

I think it is a great idea, its pretty big in Europe. I like the fact that you can use either air or the tanks.

I think if some one was going to make a complete switch over this would be a good set up. 

I know the tank filler is salty but, even going and having other tanks filled gets to be expensive.


----------



## Cache (Sep 18, 2007)

In my experience, pneumatics do nicer work. At least the ones I've used. They fire more consistently and don't kick as hard. Maybe it's just the models that I've used, but when I hand a guy a cordless finish or brad nailer to hang trim, I just have to expect more holes to fill. The brad nailers have a tendency to mar up the wood with the tip. 

Also, when shooting a 2 1/2" finish nail through metal round corner bead, it seems like the nails shot with the cordless curl back at me more often. But then, the cordless is a 16ga and the air nailer is a 15ga, which makes a big difference. In any case, I hate nails curling back into my thumb.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Cache said:


> In my experience, pneumatics do nicer work. At least the ones I've used. They fire more consistently and don't kick as hard. Maybe it's just the models that I've used, but when I hand a guy a cordless finish or brad nailer to hang trim, I just have to expect more holes to fill. The brad nailers have a tendency to mar up the wood with the tip.
> 
> Also, when shooting a 2 1/2" finish nail through metal round corner bead, it seems like the nails shot with the cordless curl back at me more often. But then, the cordless is a 16ga and the air nailer is a 15ga, which makes a big difference. In any case, I hate nails curling back into my thumb.


It takes time to learn the adjustments and and depths. My guys cut a piece of the trim they are going to use and shoot a few finish nails in it. Then their off. It takes awhile to learn the adjustments but when you do its just as good as air


----------



## D.Foster (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone have anything to say bout the powers guns?? Used paslode but not powers,.. I was just wondering.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm waiting for a Paslode pin nailer & a Paslode roofer:sad:



Yup me too! Now that would be sweet!:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I had all my tools stolen from my job site trailer last fall and decided to upgrade to Passlode (had wanted to for years!) I bought an 18 gu and framing nailer.

I cannot believe how much I love these nailers!!

One other plus for us Canadians, the prices have finally started to come down. I paid $235.00 for the 18 gu (at Rona) and $375.00 for the framing nailer at Home Cheapo. a few months before they were $399/$499.


----------

